# What dogs do you have?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Name, Breed, Gender, colour, age.

I want to get to know you all so I thought it would be a good way to start 

I have none as of YET! Ha


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Name - Craven
Breed - Cross between an English & Welsh Foxhound
Gender - male
Colour - White and tan
Age - 3 years old

Name - Flint
Breed - God knows,some sort of scenthound cross
Gender - male
Colour - Black and Tan
Age - Approx 5 years old


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Name - Kilo
Breed - Rhodesian Ridgeback
Gender - Male
Colour - Red Wheaten
Age - almost 17 months


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Name: Nicky
Breed: Lurcher
Gender: M
Colour: Black
Age: 6

Name: Tig
Breed: GSP
Gender: M
Colour: Liver and White
Age: 12


----------



## pinklotus (Feb 27, 2012)

Name Bo 
Breed Staffie cross boarder terrier
Gender male
colour tan and greying!
Age 8


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, you've met 2 of them, just Trix to go

Name: Bob
Breed: Rottweiler cross Husky
Gender: Boy
Colour: Black & tan
Age: 3-ish

Name: Gem
Breed: GSD
Gender: Girl
Colour: Sable
Age: 8

Name: Trix
Breed: GSD
Gender: Girl
Colour: Black & tan
Age: 8


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Name - Bertie
Breed - Border Collie 
Gender - male (castrated)
Colour - black and white
Age - 13.5 years old










Name - Teagan
Breed - Border Collie 
Gender - female (speyed)
Colour - black tricolour (smooth coat)
Age - 10.5 years old










Name - Skye
Breed - Border Collie 
Gender - female (entire)
Colour - blue and white
Age - 6 years old










Name - Star
Breed - Border Collie 
Gender - female (entire)
Colour - lilac and white
Age - nearly 23 months old (born 3/4/10)


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Austin 
Border Collie (black and white)
7 years old.


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Name: Donnie
Breed: ½ Boxer, ¼ English Bull Terrier & ¼ Staffordshire Bull Terrier A.K.A Mental cross
Gender: Male
Colour: Brindle & White 
Age: 14 months


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Well, you've met 2 of them, just Trix to go
> 
> Name: Bob
> Breed: Rottweiler cross Husky
> ...


Have I? Since when? Haha. Yes I must meet trix!

I always imagined gem and trix to be younger than bob


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Name - Blue (Fluff)
Breed - Border Collie
Gender - Female
Colour - Blue Merle
Age - Nearly 6 months


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Name- Tummel
Breed- LabxRottieXRhodesian Ridgeback
Gender-Male
Colour- Black with a red undercoat
Age- Almost 21 months 










AND...I'm hopefully getting an Italian Spinone in early summer, he'll be orange and white :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Name: Jed
Breed: Border Collie (or WSD if you go by the KC)
Gender: Male
Colour: Brindled black tri
Age: 6

Name: Flynn
Breed: German Wirehaired Pointer x Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer
Gender: Male
Colour: Solid liver
Age: (Nearly) 5

Name: Jessie
Breed: Border Collie (or WSD if you prefer)
Gender: Female
Colour: Black tri
Age: 6


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Name.........Holly
Breed.........Hienz 57 plus a few
Sex............Bitch
Colour........White with brown freckles
Age............15 3/4
Height.........17 ins


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Name: Bella
Breed: GSD
Gender: Female
Colour: Black and tan
Age: 2 years old in May

Name: Henrick
Breed: GSD
Gender: Male
Colour: White
Age: 4 in July


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Name: Astro 
Breed: Alaskan Malamute
Gender: Male
Colour: Wolf Grey
Age: 19 weeks


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well i walk:

bow - samoyed - female - white - 2/3 years


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> Name: Astro
> Breed: Alaskan Malamute
> Gender: Male
> Colour: Wolf Grey
> Age: 19 weeks


the only words that come to my mouth are OMG!!!


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> Name: Astro
> Breed: Alaskan Malamute
> Gender: Male
> Colour: Wolf Grey
> Age: 19 weeks


Look at those eyes  Theyre gorgeous!! I want


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

Name: Jess
Breed: German Shepherd
Gender: Female
Colour: Black and Tan short coat
Age: 6 years










Name: Harley
Breed: German Shepherd
Gender: Male
Colour: Black and Tan long coat
Age: nearly 2.5years


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Name: Tinker (by name and nature)
Breed: Beagle
Colour: Tri colour
Sex: Female
Age: 2.5 years


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> well i walk:
> 
> bow - samoyed - female - white - 2/3 years
> 
> View attachment 85561


There's a samoyed that gets walked at a park not too far from here, and she/he is lovely  they're pretty rare around here.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Name - Rupert
Breed - Dobermann
Gender - Male
Colour - Black and Tan
Age - 9 Months










Name - Tobey
Breed - Mix
Gender - Male
Colour - Tri
Age - Unknown


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Astro says thanks  

We do get stopped a lot because he is a very good looking chap lol. A woman said she was jealous of his eyeliner once lol! He also grew those eyebrows a few weeks ago...they are new lol!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

jesterjenn said:


> There's a samoyed that gets walked at a park not too far from here, and she/he is lovely  they're pretty rare around here.


well if you live in norwich it could be the same one


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> Name: Tinker (by name and nature)
> Breed: Beagle
> Colour: Tri colour
> Sex: Female
> Age: 2.5 years


well you know how to win my heart! ha


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Name: Buster
Breed: Cairn mix 
Gender: Male 
Colour: Brindle with a white stripe down his chest 
Age: Nearly 7


----------



## roxyapril (Oct 19, 2011)

Name: Roxy
Breed: Bichon Frise
Gender: Female
Age: 2years 11months

Name: Casper
Breed: Bichon Frise
Gender: Male
Age: 15 weeks


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Name: Spencer
Breed: Labrador
Gender: Male
Colour: Depends. Naturally yellow but often a dirty greyish colour because he insists on finding mud to wallow in.
Age: 9 months.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Name: Dora 
Breed: Boxer
Gender: Female
Colour: Red with black mask 
Age: Nearly 18 months 

Name: Otis
Breed: Boxer
Gender: Male
Colour: Red with black mask 
Age: Nearly 18 weeks


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Name: Bryson
Breed: Cavalier x Bichon 
Gender: Male
Colour: White and ginger/straw 
Age: 5 moths (or nearly, 19 weeks)


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

Name:Lewie
Breed:Labradoodle
Gender:Male
Colour:Black
Age:2










Name:Benson
Breed:Bedlington Terrier
Gender:Male
Colour:Blue (grey)
Age:Unknown rescue (approx 10)


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Name: Lilly
Breed: Cavalier
Gender: female
Colour: tri-colour
Age: 3 in may

Name: Bella
Breed: Cockapoo
Gender: female
Colour: golden
Age: 2


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

BumbleFluff said:


> Name - Blue (Fluff)
> Breed - Border Collie
> Gender - Female
> Colour - Blue Merle
> Age - Nearly 6 months


All the dogs are lovely, they really are, but sometimes I completely fall in love & Blue Fluff is one of those moments


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*Zara (female) and Oscar (male) are Sarplaninacs. Both are just under three years of age and their colourings are Steel or Granite Grey, Beige and Black.*

*This is her;*


*And this is him;*


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Name: Ruby
Breed: Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
Gender: Female
Colour: Black & Tan
Age: 19 Months









Name: Alfie
Breed: Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
Gender: Male
Colour: Black & Tan
Age: 15 Months









Name: Willow
Breed: Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
Gender: Female
Colour: Tri
Age: 16 Weeks









Edit: Didn't realise how rubbish the pic of Ruby was, it was taken on my phone! Lol.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it me... or is there not that many x breeds on here?

My pretty lil mutt:
Name: Tilly (Mint)
Age: 3
Breed: Collie x ? we think retriever. (Irish rescue)
Gender: Bitch
Colour: Black with a little white

Distinguishing feature: Ridge on nose


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Oenoke said:


>


*Now I never knew BC's could levitate.* :blink:


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Name: Millie
Breed: Greyhound x Saluki
Gender: Female
Colour: White with brindle head and brindle patch on her side
Age: 5 months


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Name: Grizzler
Breed: old english sheepdog
Gender: Male
Colour: White and grey
Age: nearly 7yrs


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Zaros said:


> *Zara (female) and Oscar (male) are Sarplaninacs. Both are just under three years of age and their colourings are Steel or Granite Grey, Beige and Black.*
> 
> *This is her;*
> 
> ...


I want, I want, I WANT!!!!!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Name: Phoebe (Pheebs)
Breed: Long Coat Chihauhua
Gender: Female
Colour: Cream
Age: Look in my sig


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Name: Harvey
Breed: Bernese Mountain Dog
Gender: Male
Colour: Tri-colour
Age: Nearly 2 years old

Name: Jake
Breed: Greyhound
Gender: Male
Colour: White & black
Age: 8 years old

Name: Dylan
Breed: Greyhound
Gender: Male
Colour: Black & white
Age: 8 years old

Name: Blue
Breed: Neo Mastiff x Great Dane
Gender: Male
Colour: Blue
Age: 4 years old

Name: Alfie
Breed: West Highland Terrier
Gender: Male
Colour: White
Age: 9 years old

They're all absolute nutters but I couldn't be without any of them - I love my boys!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> Name: Astro
> Breed: Alaskan Malamute
> Gender: Male
> Colour: Wolf Grey
> Age: 19 weeks





astro2011 said:


> I want, I want, I WANT!!!!!:001_wub::001_wub:


I want never gets!  Until we draw up some sort of foreign Dog exchange that is.
It works very similar to the Student exchange arrangement but nowhere near as dangerous.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> I want, I want, I WANT!!!!!:001_wub::001_wub:


I think there's a list several miles long for Zara and Oscar dognapping :001_wub:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Name; Cali [Cali chaos]
Age; 12
Gender; bitch
Breed; rough collie
Colour; Sable and white.

Name; Kenzie [Minnie the moochpooch]
Age; 18 weeks
Gender; bitch
Breed; rough colie
Colour; blue merle.

All my pics are on my flickr link.


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Name - Rascal
Breed - Cross (springer / cocker)
Sex - Male
Colour - Chocolate
Age - 1 year, 5 months and 8 days (approximately )


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I want never gets!  Until we draw up some sort of foreign Dog exchange that is.
> It works very similar to the Student exchange arrangement but nowhere near as dangerous.


Deal!!! Joking I could never give up Astro lol! They are gorgeous though!! I've never heard of a Sarplaninacs until now. Are they similar to Caucasian Ovcharka? They look similar, but I'm guessing not.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Name: Kc
Breed: Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Gender: Female
Colour: Fawn
Age: 9yrs (DOB 24-02-2003)









Name: Buddy
Breed: Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Gender: Male
Colour: Brindle & White
Age: 2yrs (DOB 02-11-2009)


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Name: Harvey
Breed: Beagle
Gender: Male
Colour: Tri
Age : 5 in July

Name: Willow
Breed: Old English Sheepdog x
Gender: Female
Colour : Grey & White
Age : 3 in May


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Name.....Missey
Breed.....English springer [working type]
Gender...Female
Colour....Liver and white
Age........2yrs + 8mths

Name....Wrags
Breed....English springer [show type]
Gender..Female
Colour...Liver and white
Age.......2yrs + 2mths









Missey + wrags


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Zaros said:


> *Now I never knew BC's could levitate.* :blink:


Mine can!!!


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Name - Nikita
Breed - Siberian Husky
Gender - Female
Colour - Grey/Black/White (and a bit of red)
Age - 4 Months


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I knew border collies were like super dogs but that is pretty impressive  :lol:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Name .... Lucky
Breed .... JRT
Colour .... white with tri eye patch
Sex .... Female
Age .... almost 2


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Name - Branston (pickle)
Breed - Heniz57
Gender - Male
Colour - Black and White
Age - 14 Months










Name - Lily (piccalilli)
Breed - Heinz 57
Gender - Female
Colour - White and Black
Age - 14 Months


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

What an absolutely wonderful picture thread - I would like one of 
each please


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> Mine can!!!


Ha! you can't fool me. I wasn't born yesterday you know.:nono:

These Dogs of yours are Hover Dogs.


----------



## Conni (Jan 7, 2012)

Name : Milly
Heinz 57
Black (& grey)
Age 13










Name : Emma
Heinz 57
Black & tan
Age 7










Name : Connie
Border Collie
Sable & white
Age : 6 months


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Name - Dillon
Breed - Briard
Gender - Male
Colour - Fawn
Age - 2 years 1 month


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Name - Bella (rapidly changing to Beanz cause it suits her better!)
Breed - Beagle
Gender - Female
Colour - Tri-coloured
Age - 11 months old









Name - Rory (the racing Rabbit)
Breed - Dutch - yes I know she's really a ribbit, but she plays fetch and has better recall than Bella so she is an honourary canine!
Gender - Female
Colour - Fawn and white
Age - 3 years


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Name: Izzie
Breed: Cockapoo (cocker spaniel x poodle)
Gender: Female
Colour: Cream/apricot
Age: 17 months










Name: Poppy
Breed: Cockapoo (cocker spaniel x poodle)
Gender: Female
Colour: Dark apricot/red
Age: 6 months


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

Poppy
Basenji Terrier x :crazy:
5 yrs old
Bitch









Kiara
GSD x BC
4.5 yrs old
Bitch









Bailey
Wolfhound x Retriever
4yrs old
Male


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

Festus - rottweiler - male - black & tan - 2 years and 5 months


----------



## Maria 1970 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bramble my georgeous girl 8 months old and Murphy my other halfs handsome chap 6 years old. They are best buddies......most of the time.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Name- Flint
Breed- Border Collie X German Shepherd
Age- 3yrs 4months
Sex- Nuetered male
Colour- Tri colour










Name- Simba
Breed- Border Collie
Age- 1year 11months
Sex- Nuetered male
Colour- Blue Merle










Name- Gemma
Breed- Border Collie
Age- 1year 5 months
Sex- Spayed female
Colour- Black & White


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> Deal!!! Joking I could never give up Astro lol! They are gorgeous though!! I've never heard of a Sarplaninacs until now. Are they similar to Caucasian Ovcharka? They look similar, but I'm guessing not.


Sarplaninacs are distant relatives.

Zara and Oscar are 'Ovcharkas' ( Ovcharka being a category, and is old Russian which translates as´Guardian of the Flock')


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Name: Duke aka Boyo
Breed: Border Collie
Colour: Black and white
Age: 7, 8 in approx 6 weeks
Favourite Sport: Flyball
Favourite Person: His Mummy

















Name: Clover aka Clobber
Breed: Border Collie
Colour: Depending on mood either red and white or brown and white
Age: 11 months, 1 in 3weeks
Favourite Sport: Annoying Duke
Favourite Toy: Giggle Wiggle Ball :


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Name - Sasha
Breed - German Shepherd Dog
Gender - Female......Spayed
Colour - Black and Tan
Age - 21 months


Name-Sam
Breed- Parson Jack Russell
Gender-Male.........Neutered
Colour-Tricolour
Age-7 Years


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Sarplaninacs are distant relatives.
> 
> Zara and Oscar are 'Ovcharkas' ( Ovcharka being a category, and is old Russian which translates as´Guardian of the Flock')


Cool  OH and I watched a programme on a Russian prison, and they used Ovcharkas. Boy did they look scary! I know for a fact... I would not even blink if one was near me lol!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Name - Teddy
Breed - Border Collie
Gender - Male (neutered)
Colour - brown , black & white
Age - 5










Name - Toffee
Breed - Border Collie
Gender - Male (neutered)
Colour - Caramel , brown and white
Age - 4










Name - Gypsy
Breed - Border Collie
Gender - Female (Spayed)
Colour - Black and white
Age - 3


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Red - English Springer Spaniel (Working Type) - Liver and White - male- 7 yrs old

Rudi - Cocker Spaniel (Working Type) - Black with Roan neck and chest - male - 6. 2 months

Both nutcases


----------



## topaza (Dec 28, 2011)

Name: Bow
Breed: Rottweiler
Colour: Black & tan
Age: 8 1/2 months


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Name Jessie 
Breed labradore
Colour yellow
Age 3
Gender female 

Fav thing to do Play with her loudest squeaky ball


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Name: Cookie
Breed: Labrador x American Bulldog
Gender: Female
Colour: Choc Brown/Brindle
Age: 7 months


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

alfie, 13 months old, rough collie, blue merle, male


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

Large dog
Boy
Marmie
Sharpei x Lab
Dark golden
Approximately 23 months
Rescued

Small dog
Peanut
Sharpei x Beagle
Dark Golden
2 1/2 years
Rescued


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Name:Adam
Breed: long coat Chihuahua
Gender: male
Colour: wolf sable and white
Age: 3yrs 8mths

Name: Hannah
Breed: Chiweenie!!:w00t:,,(ok, mini daschshund x chihuahua.:glare
Gender: female
Colour: red with cream fluffy bits!
Age: 3yrs 6mths

Name: Heidi
Breed: short coat Chihuahua 
Gender: female
Colour: tri colour
Age: 2yrs 6mths


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Name: Molly
Breed: Yorkie cross Chi
Gender: Female
Colour: Black and tan, with a hint of steal blue
Age: About 8 and a half months


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Name: Sophie 
Breed: Labrador
Colour: Black 
Gender: Female 
Age: 14 months


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Name: Dresden 
Breed: Doberman
Colour: Black + tan
Gender: Male
Age: 9 weeks on saturday


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

My dogs are
Ollie - Border Collie male neutered
Tri colour short coated
Age 10 yrs 4 months

Koda - Aussie male neutered
Black tri
Age 2yrs

Emily -Cav female spayed
Tri
At least 15 yrs x puppy farm bitch

Jasmine- cave female spayed
Tri
11yrs 

Misty- Cav female spayed
Blenhiem
At least 12yrs x puppy farm bitch so not sure of exact age

Folly - Cav female spayed
Black and Tan
At least 12 yrs another x puppy farm girl

Havoc- cav female spayed
Ruby
6yrs 5 months

Monty cav x male neutered
Tri 
4ish rescued

Torrin chi neutered
Cream longhaired
2 in june

Briggs- Powder Puff un neutered as showing him
silver and white (when clean normally brown)
1yr 1 month


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Name: Brig
Breed: ESS
Gender: Male
Colour: L/W
Age: 8 and 8 months









Name: Zak
Breed: ESS
Gender: Male
Colour: B/W
Age: 20 months









Name: Bear, full brother to Zak
Breed: ESS
Gender: Male
Colour: B/W
Age: 20 months


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

name opie
breeed dobermann
gender male (castrated)
colour black and tan
age 2 and a half next monday


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Name - Charka
Breed - Border Collie X Labrador
Gender - Female
Colour - Black, White, Tan
Age - 13 years young

Name - Kira
Breed - Border Collie X German Shepherd
Gender - Female
Colour - Black, White, Tan
Age - 8 years young

Name - Kaizer
Breed - Border Collie X German Shepherd
Gender - Male 
Colour - Blue and Red Merle I guess!
Age - 11 months

Name - Indiana
Breed - Border Collie
Gender - Female
Colour - Black, White and tiny bits of Tan 
Age - 8 months


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

NAME...Bunty
BREED...Border Terrier
GENDER..Female
COLOUR...Grizzle
AGE...8years 11 months


NAME....Jade
BREED...Border Terrier
GENDER..Female
COLOUR..Grizzle
AGE....6years 8months


NAME...Tula
BREED...Border Terrier
GENDER..Female
COLOUR..Dark Grizzle
AGE.....18months


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 9, 2011)

Name Deco
Sex Male
Age 7 1/2 months
Breed Great Dane
Colour Blue










Also this link by Polimba :001_smile: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/221301-great-dane-meets-ridgeback-pic-heavy.html


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Name: Honey 
Breed: Golden Retriever x White GSD
Gender: Female
Colour: Golden
Age: 5 years and 5 months


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

These are my dogs;

Name: Nigel
Breed: English Bulldog
Colour: Brindle
Gender: Male
Age: 3 years 

Name: Norris
Breed: English Bulldog
Colour: Fawn and White
Gender: Male
Age: 3 years

Name: Nancy
Breed: English Bulldog
Colour: All white with brindle patch on one eye 
Gender: Female
Age: 7 months


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Mine are:

Name: Sophie
Age: 14 yrs old
Breed: JRT
Colour: Brown and white with a little black.

Name: Tilly
Age: almost 5
Breed: JRT
Colour: Tri-colour

Name: Louie
Age: 3 yrs
Breed: Yorkie x Chihuahua x JRT
Colour: Golden Brown

Name: Toby
Age: 2
Breed: Yorkshire Terrier
Colour: Black and Tan, with Silver.

All can be seen pictured below.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Name: Kiva 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Gender: Female
Colour: Good question! anyone care to help me out? lol Sable?? 
Age: 8 Months


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

NAME- dai bach a sausage
BREED/COLOUR- mini long haired dachshund, silver dapple
AGE- 4 (5 on the 20th)

NAME- dinky mash
BREED/COLOUR- mini long haired dachshund, black & tan
AGE- 2 years

NAME- lexington
BREED/COLOUR- german shepherd, black & tan
AGE- 6ish


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

Name - Juno
Breed - French Bulldog
Sex - Female
Age - 14 weeks
Colour - Fawn and white with black mask


Name - Rocky
Breed - Boxer
Sex - Male (N)
Age - 6 years
Colour - Red and white with black mask

Sorry don't know how to post photos on here just yet but will follow up with them when I have worked it out


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Name - Harvey
Breed - staffordshire bull terrier 
Gender - male
Colour - White and brindle
Age - 1 year old

Name - Chance
Breed - american bulldog
Gender - male
Colour - white
Age - 2 years old

harv








chance


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Name: Harvey (Moose)
Breed: Old English Sheepdog
Gender: Male
Colour: Grey and white
Age: 4.5

Name: Bruno
Breed: Miniature Pinscher
Gender: Male
Colour: Bald and tan......sorry, black and tan
Age: 4


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Name: Rio
Breed: Jack Russell Terrier
Gender: Male
Colour: Tri
Age: 8


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

Ahh  finally worked it out 

This is my little Juno and our Rocky dog 



















Hope it worked!


----------



## Ewan (Mar 1, 2012)

Name - Bukowski (Buk)
Breed - Boxer
Sex - Male
Age - 4 in May
Colour - Brindle










Name - Aurora (Rora)
Breed - Boxer
Sex - Female
Age - 3
Colour - Red Brindle


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

Kivasmum said:


> Name: Kiva
> Breed: German Shepherd Dog
> Gender: Female
> Colour: Good question! anyone care to help me out? lol Sable??
> Age: 8 Months


Certainly looks sable to me


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

Ewan....are you also on the boxer welfare scotland forum?
Your Rora nad Buk look really similar to ones on there.


----------



## Rhiannon68 (Oct 26, 2011)

Name - Ozzie
Breed - Boxer
Age - 6yrs 1 month
Colour - Red black mask
Gender - Male

Name - Lulu
Breed - British Bulldog
Age - 8 months
Colour - Fawn
Gender - Female


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Name-sassy
Breed-springerxcollie
Sex-female/spayed
Colour-black and white
Age-3 in august








Name-Bruno
Breed-labxspringer
Sex-male/entire
Colour-black with a few bits of white hair
Age-2 in july


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Name - Bentley
Breed - Long Coat Chihuahua
Gender - Male
Colour - Red Sable
Age - 3.5 years










Name - Twig
Breed - Long Coat Chihuahua
Gender - Female
Colour - Fawn & White
Age - 6 years










Name - Ruby
Breed - Long Coat Chihuahua
Gender - Female
Colour - Gold Sable
Age - 3 Years










Name - Emmie 
Breed - Long Coat Chihuahua
Gender - Female
Colour - Will be Gold Sable 
Age - 4.5 months










Name - Saffie
Breed - Long Coat Chihuahua
Gender - Female
Colour - Will be Gold Sable and White
Age - 4.5 Months


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Name - Pip
Breed - Chihuahua x Yorkie
Gender - Male
Colour - Yorkie 
Age - 9 

Name - Freddie
Breed - Jack Russell x suspected border collie/staff
Gender - Male
Colour - black & white
Age - 6

Name - Danny
Breed - Poodle x JRT x pain in the arse
Gender - Male
Colour - greyish, light brownish, blackish, with a patch of white
Age - 2


----------



## cgdrum (Oct 10, 2009)

Name: Indy
Breed: Vizsla
Gender: Male
Colour: Red
Age: 2.5 years


Name: Dory 
Breed: Lurcher
Gender: Female
Colour: White with black spots
Age: 1 year


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Name: Ziggy
Breed: Border collie/Jack Russell cross
Gender: female, spayed
Colour: Tri
Age: nearly 9









Name: Kite
Breed: Welsh Sheepdog
Gender: female, entire
Colour: Shaded sable with white
Age: 2 1/2


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Name - Mavis
Breed - Bull terrier
Age - 7 years
Colour - White
Gender - Female

Name - Chester
Breed - Manchester Terrier
Age - 11 month  
Colour - Black and Tan
Gender - Male


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> Name: Ziggy
> Breed: *Border collie/Jack Russell cross*Gender: female, spayed
> Colour: Tri
> Age: nearly 9
> ...


Just jumped in to this thread right now and i've got to say...this cross sounds absolutely mentalAre there enough hours in the day to exercise this li'l lady? Is there an off-switch?


----------



## amandapop (Feb 16, 2012)

Name- Poppy
Breed- JRT
Gender- Female
Age- 4 years
Colour- White and Tan


----------



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

Maggie Mae
Great Pyrmnees
White (obvious), tan, badger face
my beautiful, sheparding, guard doggie


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Mrs White said:


> Just jumped in to this thread right now and i've got to say...this cross sounds absolutely mentalAre there enough hours in the day to exercise this li'l lady? Is there an off-switch?


What, Ziggy? 
She's been a very easy first dog, loves to play but rather timid. She's slowing down a bit now, but a couple of hours a day running about was enough when she was younger - maybe more than enough now (looking at her, spark out in her bed). She's always ready to play ball, and I'm sure will get up off her deathbed if I get the ball and chucker out! Ziggy has her KC gold good citizen (as has Kite) and does agility at grade 6.


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Name - Rose
Breed - Border Collie
Gender - Female, spayed
Colour - Black & White
Age - 6 years 2 months 

Name - Kodi
Breed - Rottweiler
Gender - Male
Colour - Black & Tan
Age - 4 years 11 months

Name - Z
Breed - German Shepherd
Gender - Male
Colour - Dark Sable
Age - 2 years 10 months

Name - Quinn
Breed - Rottweiler
Gender - Male
Colour - Black & Tan
Age - 1 year (birthday was on tuesday)


----------



## EmZ11 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Name - Kacey
Breed - Greyhound & Saluki x
Gender - Female, spayed
Colour - Black & White
Age - 10 and a half months old*


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

name: Ellie
gender: female
breed: labrador x collie
colour: black with white socks and small arrow on chest
age: 14 weeks


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Name-Tia
Gender-female 
Breed-bullmastiff 
Colour-fawn and black? 
Age-8.5 years

Name-Dexter
Gender-Male
Breed-English bull terrier cross 
Colour-white with brown patch on eye
Age-2 years, 8 months

Name-Bella
Gender-female
Breed-English bull terrier
Colour-white
Age-5

Name-Enzo 
Gender-male
Breed-Pug
Colour-tan and black/fawn and black 
Age-4


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Stanlie
Nutered male
4 years old in july
Staffordshire bull terrier
Blue n white with brindle. 

















Hooch
Nutered male
5 years old 6 in october 
Staffordshire bull terrier
Blue n white with brindle. 

















Tara 
nutered female 
around 12 years old next month
collie x corgie
Black and white


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

Naz
Boxer 
Red and White
Male
10 years and 10 months

Ozzy
Boxer
Brindle
Male
6 years and 5 days

Sorry, can't work out how to do photos. But they are up there on my profile picture having a macho snuggle!!


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Echo, Alaskan Klee Kai, Male, Grey and White, 6 Months










Skye, Alaskan Klee Kai, Female, Grey and White, 1 1/2 years old










Dascha, Lab x Collie x Springer Spaniel x ?, Female, Black and white, 12 years old


----------



## chunky321 (Mar 1, 2012)

Name: Izzy
Breed: Bichon
Gender: Female
Age: One tomorrow !!!!

Im new on here so hello


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dexter-
Ginger!! The rest is guess work
Approx 2 years old
Mongrel (Staff X RR at best guess, but really could be anything!)


















One thing is for certain- there are sarnies missing from his picnic


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Name: Lexi
Breed: Terrier mix (mainly shih tzu/Yorkie)
Gender: Female
Age: Coming up to 7 months
Colour: tri/mixed


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Mrs White said:


> Just jumped in to this thread right now and i've got to say...this cross sounds absolutely mentalAre there enough hours in the day to exercise this li'l lady? Is there an off-switch?


They are quite often bred for agility, so they are smaller for a height dog, but fast with the ball obsession. They are called 'Border Jacks'.


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Dobermann!
His names Zeus
Hes 9 months old
Brown & Tan 
& is an absolute mommas boy.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> They are quite often bred for agility, so they are smaller for a height dog, but fast with the ball obsession. They are called 'Border Jacks'.


Yes - though mine was an 'accident' between 2 farm dogs, the herder and the ratter! She was a rescue. I know a few in agility, and I must say most of these aren't fast (though I expect others are). Ziggy is grindingly slow, getting her round a course is like pulling teeth, takes loads of egging her on, and she often gets time faults. Take her on a field with a frisbee and she's like greased lightning,

I don't like the term 'Border Jacks', it could be a Border terrier/Jack Russell cross. I think 'Jackollie' would be better.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Name: Merlin
Breed: Whippet
Gender: Male
Age: Will be 7 weeks 4 days when we pick him up Saturday
Colour: Blue


----------

